# Singers on money...



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Are there any Swedish members here? I heard next year Birgit Nilsson will be on Sweden's new 500-kronor-bill (about 50 Dollars/50 Euros). Which role is that:


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

And guess who's there on Norway's 100-kroner-bill:










You know any others?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It is as Brünhilde in Die Walküre.

The 50 kronor bill had until recently the 19th century opera singer Jenny Lind.










But it was changed to the 20th century troubadour Evert Taube.
The 500 kronor note have now king Charles XI.


----------



## sacraselva (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello from Sweden! The new bank notes with La Nilsson have been issued this month, I have personally not seen her yet but I am eagerly awaiting! The girl in the supermarket checkout said she had seen one already 

The pic is her as Brünnhilde from a Jan Brazda production 1968
There's a bit of information about the motif to be found here


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

sacraselva said:


> Hello from Sweden! The new bank notes with La Nilsson have been issued this month, I have personally not seen her yet but I am eagerly awaiting! The girl in the supermarket checkout said she had seen one already
> 
> The pic is her as Brünnhilde from a Jan Brazda production 1968
> There's a bit of information about the motif to be found here


Interesting link! It says the micro-text (some security detail) we can see in Nilssons hair is:

AGATHEAIDAAMELIAARIADNEBRÜNNHILDEDONNAANNAELEKTRAELETTRAELISABETHELSAFÄLTMARSKALKINNANFÄRGARFRUNISOLDEJUDITHLADYMACBETHLEONORELISAMINNIEORTLINDEPENELOPEREZIASALOMESENTASIEGLINDESIGRUNTOSCATURANDOTURSULAVENUSWOGLINDE

:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh ha ha, I see. When I saw the title I thought it would be about what singers would do for money that they would not otherwise do. Ok, this is better.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Oh ha ha, I see. When I saw the title I thought it would be about what singers would do for money that they would not otherwise do.


Hmmmm. What singers do you hang out with? What do they charge?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

interestedin said:


> And guess who's there on Norway's 100-kroner-bill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirsten Flagstad, definitely worth 100 kroner!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Oh ha ha, I see. When I saw the title I thought it would be about what singers would do for money that they would not otherwise do. Ok, this is better.


They had me fooled as well .


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

_"The 30th anniversary of the death of Maria Callas was selected as the main motif for a high value euro collectors' coin: the €10 Greek Maria Callas commemorative coin, minted in 2007"_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Callas






​


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

That is a particularly beautiful photo of Flagstad.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Oh ha ha, I see. When I saw the title I thought it would be about what singers would do for money that they would not otherwise do. Ok, this is better.











Ahab offering a reward


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes when you give opera characters money, they just throw it around


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

This makes me think that, when they were looking for a woman to put on US currency, they could have used Rosa Ponselle (b. Meriden CT, 1897). Instead it's going to be Harriet Tubman.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> This makes me think that, when they were looking for a woman to put on US currency, they could have used Rosa Ponselle (b. Meriden CT, 1897). Instead it's going to be Harriet Tubman.


When I see opera singers on America's money, I will pinch myself hard. The only Rosa P. most people remember is Ms. Parks.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The most talented singer for getting money out of opera houses was Nilsson. She did all her own negotiating. Maybe the only signer who operated without an agent. She asked top dollar and got it. Saved it all and left a $40 million trust for her foundation!! Her husband was rich so she didn't need to use her money. Smart, smart lady. She needs her face on Swedish money.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> The most talented singer for getting money out of opera houses was Nilsson. She did all her own negotiating. Maybe the only signer who operated without an agent. She asked top dollar and got it. Saved it all and left a $40 million trust for her foundation!! Her husband was rich so she didn't need to use her money. Smart, smart lady. She needs her face on Swedish money.


Very noble also.


----------

